# Blogging about cleaning the shop out



## BarbS (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been pretty busy the past few days, after making a decision to completely rearrange my shop and prepare to build a floor-standing hand tool cabinet this winter, at my leisure. 
Two blog posts up about this, if you'd like to check it out. See what I found lurking under twenty years worth of scrap storage! 

http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/08/cleaning-shop.html


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2013)

BarbS said:


> I've been pretty busy the past few days, after making a decision to completely rearrange my shop and prepare to build a floor-standing hand tool cabinet this winter, at my leisure.
> Two blog posts up about this, if you'd like to check it out. See what I found lurking under twenty years worth of scrap storage!
> 
> http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/08/cleaning-shop.html



Nice progress Barb - but your shop is waaaayyyyyy to clean 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks like a big project, but it'll be worth the effort... I'm hoping for the whole HGTv experience with before and after photos.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 5, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > I've been pretty busy the past few days, after making a decision to completely rearrange my shop and prepare to build a floor-standing hand tool cabinet this winter, at my leisure.
> ...



Scott, I've been 'swimming' in dust and dirt trying to get it all cleaned out! Spider bites, yuck.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 5, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a big project, but it'll be worth the effort... I'm hoping for the whole HGTv experience with before and after photos.



Really? Hmm. I'll have to be more careful about photographing the procedure!


----------



## BarbS (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I got my machinery moved today, after tearing apart the old garage work bench and cleaning up rather thoroughly. Next will be adding in new storage shelving where the machinery used to sit, and de-cluttering the left over mess. It's looking better all ready!
http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/08/rearranging-machinery.html

[attachment=28992]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 8, 2013)

I need to do the same Barb- my shop right now -to be fair and honest is disgusting- I question at times whether there is really a floor under the mess. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Looking good.....


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration! I'm new to woodworking but already on the road to disorganization, which is unusual for me. I'll be interested to track your progress and garner ideas... Chuck


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2013)

So far your organizing looks good. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with for a tool cabinet! I always enjoy seeing pics of other people's shops and tool storage.

My shop is still in its relatively infant stage, but I've outgrown the storage places I have for tools. I really need to do some organizing myself (it's not overly dirty right now, since I had to clean everything up when our basement flooded in June) and, when I can manage to save up enough money to buy materials, start on a tool cabinet of my own. (And some more shelves, and a proper work bench, and add new tools, and...)


----------



## BarbS (Aug 8, 2013)

Endless, isn't it? This is the third time I've done a major renovation, and I hope it's the last. Today I'm completing some storage shelves to collect the overflow, and planning expansion of storage after the hand tool cabinet is done. What I really should be building is a mini-lathe stand, because mine is set too low and a back-killer. One more thing on the list! But I want the hand tool cabinet completed first.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 9, 2013)

All the junk and odds and ends have been collected and put in their place!
Barb's Shop Renovation Continues


----------



## BarbS (Aug 18, 2013)

Time to think through the hand tool cabinet design! On Blogger:
http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2013/08/thinking-through-cabinet-design.html

[attachment=29519]


----------



## BarbS (Mar 18, 2014)

Spring's finally really here! I'm started on the hand tool cabinet, cutting up slabs of Mike's beautiful Elm and getting it ready to dimension for further assembly. New blog entry: http://barbsid.blogspot.com/2014/03/breaking-down-slabs.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Great progress report. Nice to see a plan come together with beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

